# NEW! 2 oz. Honey Bear!!!



## blueskybeesupply

I didn't post this in the For Sale section, because not all details are yet finalized. 

However, it looks like we will have a 2 ounce PET Plastic Honey Bear this summer. It is still in final development, case pack/price, etc.

It will be a 2 oz. PET CLEAR bear with a front panel. It will take a 24mm cap. Looks like we will have them in packs of 100. These are all the details I have at this time. 



PM or email if you want to be added to the wait list for updates or notice of availability.


----------



## Beeslave

A single serving honey bear.


----------



## honeyman46408

Sounds like a great idea for samples :waiting:


----------



## BEES4U

Great way to sell the high quality honey and it's affordable.
Ernie


----------



## Terry bee

do you have pics of the bears?


----------



## Swobee

See my profile and send me email & I will reply with a photo of 2 oz. bears.


----------



## sqkcrk

No thanks to 2 oz bear. Twelve ounce bears are hard enuf to get honey out of. Once the novelty of the 2 oz bear wears off the consumer will have bad feelings about buying honey. That we don't need. We need more consumer friendly attractive honey containers.

Just my 2 oz, I mean cents.


----------



## Omie

I have to agree with sqkcrk. When I see teeny tiny plastic containers of food ('kid sized' yogurt and fruit juices, teensy snack cracker plastic packs, etc) I think to myself what a wasteful of plastic and how it contributes so much waste into the landfills, just to package a couple tablespoons of some food that takes a moment to eat.

I'm thinking since many honey consumers are the type of person that tends to be after a more 'natural' sweetener and health food and are concerned about the environment, they would be the ones most likely to be turned on by eco-friendly containers. If presented with a choice between a 2oz plastic squeezebear and a very small glass jar that can more easily be recycled or used for other purposes when it's empty, I myself would definitely choose the jar. Just my 2 cents as well.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I disagree with you both totally. A lot of people look at the bigger jars and say "that is just too much" or they say "I will never use that much". Think of the single parent or the spouse of a widdow. Your not playing to what YOU like.... YOU are selling what the market wants. Here is Seattle.... we have had great reviews with the smaller bear. The reason is that it is gifty, practical, likeable, and useful. We sell out at each market that we take them to. Plus the profit margin is higher. 

Just my thoughts for someone who does 24 markets a week plus 100+ crafts shows a year.


----------



## Chef Isaac

same thing could be said about the honey sticks everyone like to sell and eat. Same thing could be said with everything we use. That is WHY THEY ARE RECYCLABLE!!!! 

think about it... the gas we put into the car.... the oil we use and drill for. Come on.... seriously.


----------



## sqkcrk

Did you see how long those 2 oz bees stayed on the shelf? The ones that were promoting that GOD awful "Bee" Movie? An 8 oz jar is too much honey? Shucks, a 2 oz container is almost enuf to put on a peanut butter sandwich and then you throw it away.

And it certainly isn't a "Squeeze Bear", not at 2 oz. It'll be so ridgid you won't be able to squeeze it. If not, it will be made of a plastic so soft that it won't hold its' shape.

Enuf from me, I'll never buy them. I don't even like the 8 oz bears.

Chef Issac,
are you writing about the 2 oz bear when you write about selling the smaller bear?


----------



## Chef Isaac

yes. We take 30 to a market and have sold out this week and last week. The week before that we only sold about 45% of them. 

Here is the thing: I hate them to but that is what the customer acts for. We sell a pound glass jar, 8 ounce bear (in a trio), 4 ounce bear (only at a few markets) and a 2 ounce bear at the rest of the markets. People love them. Kids buy them, singles buy them and older peole buy them. I personally hate them and I hate filling the bears but to be frank, they sell. Great profit margin too.


----------



## Swobee

OK - I may have caused a bit of confusion here. All I have to share are photos of two 2-oz. bears that I got at a meeting. I never said I was selling two oz bears. Jamie from Blue Sky assured me the bears I am referring to are not the same type that will be available from him at Blue Sky some day. I could still send a photo if someone would like to see approximate size compared to a magic marker or maybe put one on my photobucket account. 

The bears I have were handed out at a Ks. Honey Producers meeting as an introductory promotion. They come from Golden Hertiage Foods, a Ks. honey packer who owns proprietary rights to their little 2-oz. bear. This is the same company who brought Barry Bee from The Bee Movie to stores a couple of years back. You know how it is... if you want the latest and greatest, you have to come to Kansas to experience it 

Sorry for jumping the gun and for those of you who PM'd me. You have to buy them from GHF in Hillsboro, Ks. with some GHF honey inside. Golden Heritage Foods had intended to have motels, restaurants, etc. have them for their customers as a tiny promo item of honey. Personally, I'm not too sure I could go for retailing a 2-oz bear except the lure of potential profitability. If you do not have an automated filling line of equipment, there is no way the labor would be worth it. Golden Heritage Foods will probably be happy to sell you a case lot of 36 of their little bears for $36 (last time I looked - don't hold them or me to that price). I will admit, they are as cute as can be.


----------



## sqkcrk

Chef Isaac said:


> I personally hate them and I hate filling the bears but to be frank, they sell. Great profit margin too.


I may have to change my mind and eat my words.

How much do you charge for them and how do you label them. I haven't seen one yet. Gotta picture?


----------



## Chef Isaac

I will have pictures sometime soon I hope. We are changing all of our pictures on the web site and it has been time consuming. 

I charge $5 for them. The 4 ounce bear I charge $6 for them. For me, it is tailoring around what the customer wants. A lot of people (seem like in the Us) hate crystalized honey and want a smaller jar so that is whast we give them. Of course, you have the smarter folks who do the math and want a bigger jar cause it is more cost effectivr per ounce. 

Its funny when I see honey booths selling in bigger jars and they wonder why their sales are not the best. You have to give the customers OPTIONS. Not a lot of options but some options. 

Labeling can get expensive so I usually put WF with a sharpie on the lid that stands for Wild Flower. I do plan on changing over to a typed simple label but that is sometime in the future. 

Swo: filling them is not the easiest in the word, especially when the honey is cold cold but if it is slightly on the warm side (90 degrees works great), then it pours easy. And it is easy to sell.


----------



## AllFloridaBee

looks like golden heritage has discontinued the baby bear:

http://www.ghfllc.com/estore/babybear.html


----------



## Chef Isaac

they totally marketed them wrong. Cant associate something with something like a movie. Deosnt work. It has to be marketed as a small gift or great for people who like to use honey but not do not use a lot of honey.


----------



## Swobee

I really figured GHF had something with their 2oz bear. Everyone oohed and aahed when it was debuted at our Ks Honey Producers meeting. The Barry Bee container was another thing. I never saw one in a local store, so I really don't know where they targeted them.


----------



## sqkcrk

Swobee said:


> The Barry Bee container was another thing. I never saw one in a local store, so I really don't know where they targeted them.


Around here they had free standing displays in rocery stores. Then later on the grocerystores put the left overs on the shelf. Which was probably good for my sales. I think the one store that I recall seeing them in must have shipped them back, because they didn't stay on the shelf very long.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

My mom is from Hillsboro. When we were up there at in December, I called the company next to GHF that makes them. You have to buy by the 360(+/-) case. Oh yeah she grew up and went to church with the folks that own it (GHF and the plastics company). 

Kingfisher


----------



## GaSteve

Chef Isaac said:


> they totally marketed them wrong. Cant associate something with something like a movie. Deosnt work. It has to be marketed as a small gift or great for people who like to use honey but not do not use a lot of honey.


I agree. There are a lot of people out there who want just a little to keep on the shelf. It may sit there a year or more waiting for someone to get a sore throat. It is also may be very good for small holiday gifts and things like wedding favors. At least something is used rather than buying a bunch of trinkets that go straight in the trash. And if they like it, it could lead to a larger repeat customer who would have never bought a larger container to try.

According to a survey I saw, 82% of households have honey in the house, but the annual consumption is only around 1 pound per year per person.


----------



## Chef Isaac

GA hit it on the nail. We do so much in wedding business it is crazy. Drop of that hat people want 200 plus jars of honey. I love it. 

The 2 ounce bottle was marketed pretty muich for the bee movie. wrong thing to do!

it is all about the marketing!


----------



## AstroBee

Yeah, you got it Chef. I've heard lots of chatter about how you can't make money selling honey - I just sit back and smile at them....


----------



## hilreal

Is there a label that might fit these little guys? What are you thinking of selling them for?


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper

Mine are here and my wife thinks they are cute and wonderful. That is more than half the battle!!!

I'm going to sell mine at the county fair for $1.50 right along side of my regular sized honey. On second thought, I will probably try to put them by the cash register because
1) they won't find their way into too many pockets that way and
2) people will see them and go..."Oh, honey. I didn't see the honey"! (hey, they do it to us at the grocery store check-out, don't they!)

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## sqkcrk

Only $1.50?


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper

sqkcrk,

First...I am in a rural area. Even though we are only 45 miles from Houston, this is a different world. I sell my 12 oz. bears for $5 and the 24 oz. bears for $8. That is about 41 and 33 cents per ounce, respectively. (and some complain about THAT!)

At $1.50 with 50 cents for the bear, that is 50 cents per ounce. Considering the low volume, maybe I should go to $2. each. That might promote "moving up" to the 12 ounce bear for only $3 more. I'd like to go to $2.50, but I know I wouldn't sell ANY at that price.

Thanks for the nudge, sqkcrk!

What does everyone else think?

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## hilreal

I am going to a farmers market today with them for the first time. I am still sitting on the fence on the price. I am kind of thinking $2.50 or 5 for $10 or just go with $2. Any less and am not sure it is worth the trouble. I get $5 for 16 oz bears which I think is a bargain.


----------



## TWall

hilreal said:


> I am kind of thinking $2.50 or 5 for $10 or just go with $2.


I am thinking about them for next year. I was considering your pricing. I'm getting $4/6 oz bear and $8/16 oz bear this year. In town here there is a little resistance to those prices. At work and in Columbus no one blinks an eye! I have had parents buy each of their kids a 6 oz bear for the car ride home!

Tom


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

Down here in columbus I have it at 7 bucks a pound and people are buying it like theres no tomaroww.


----------



## hilreal

I tried them at $2 each or 6/$10 and only sold a few. A lot of people commented on how cute they are but bought the larger size. I think they are more of a specialty item and will take the right person for party favors, etc. 

My wife says that I am selling too cheap at $5 per pound so may consider upping it a little.


----------

